# suplemento de pistón



## andosahi

Hola, ¿cuál es la palabra para decir suplemento?
_Suplemento de pistón. _Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sugiero "piston replacement".


----------



## turi

No sé, es que suplemento no es exactamente recambio, en cuyo caso creo que sería necesario algo más de contexto.


----------



## andosahi

No tengo contexto pero creo que se refiere a algo que se le añade al pistón, aunque no estoy seguro. Gracias.


----------



## turi

He encontrado esto en Google.  
*suplemento*. y. tope. guías. 3.6) Colocación y calculo del *suplemento pistón*. El *suplemento* del *pistón* va colocado en la parte inferior de la *...*

*Saludos, t.*


----------



## andosahi

Aqui lo tengo:
El suplemento del pistón va colocado en la parte inferior de la
botella, y su función es la evitar que la mochila al subir
golpee sobre el sombrero y que en caso de sobrepasar el
nivel el elevador, haga tope sobre un soporte fijo (fig.7) que​colocaremos en la parte superior de las guías.


----------



## turi

Bueno, ¿qué te parece el simple "piston supplement"?


----------



## andosahi

Puede ser, muchas gracias.


----------



## turi

Es que, tal y como lo describe, parece como algo que, añadido al pistón, evita que pegue accidentalmente con el tope de la camisa, consecuentemente, la traducción era fácil desde el principio, lo que quería es estar más seguro. Creo que en términos de mecánica o ingeniería debería entenderse perfectamente. Saludos, t.


----------



## andosahi

Tienes razón, muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------

